# Really cool website!



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

http://www.profishingresearch.com/eShop/top_50_lures.asp


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Sweet site! Those are some good lures!


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Indeed, it's a really great resource site.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, Great site, will save it to favs, Thanks


----------

